# Prayers



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 23, 2005)

Does someone in your life need a prayer? Justpost it in here!! Instead of making a zillion posts for prayers letsjust make one!



-Danielle


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 23, 2005)

Can everyone say a prayer for Cinderella? Sheisone of our hamsters. She was really dehydrated today and islooking mighty thin.

ray:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 23, 2005)

one from us

ray:

Nicole, Kweli, and Rue.


----------



## Zee (Aug 23, 2005)

:hug:ray: From me and the girls !!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 23, 2005)

ray: Get well soon Cinderella!


----------



## Trina (Aug 23, 2005)

rayrayers go to Cinderella. 

:heart:Katy, Emmy &amp; I


----------



## m.e. (Aug 23, 2005)

((HUGS)) to you, and prayers for Cinderella.

ray:

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 23, 2005)

Please say a prayer for my family and me. 

My other grandmother is now dying. And I mean that in the literalsense, she's received her last rites, hasn't been able to eat in 5 daysand can barely take in liquid. She isn't coherent. She is dying ofAlzheimer's. 

This is two weeks after we buried my other grandmother, who died ofEmphysema. My grandfather (her husband), fell and broke his hip fourdays after the funeral. 

As most of you know, I'm six months pregnant now and all of this isreally starting to effect me. I'm still eating well and sleepingdecently, but still. I'm so grief stricken, I can hardly functionproperly. 

My rabbits seem to know and are being extra good to me, Abby especiallykeeps on coming over to look at me and give me nudges, which is her wayof giving a kiss. Valuran makes me laugh and Chomps is Chomps, mysteady bun. 

Sorry to be such a downer, but this is what's going on with me right now.


----------



## JimD (Aug 23, 2005)

ray:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, Stephanie. I've been thinkingabout you a lot lately, but had no idea just how much was going on inyour life. 

I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for you and your family.

Laura


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 23, 2005)

(((Stephanie)))

It is always so hard on us when any loved one leaves, and having todeal with loss twice in such a short amount of time must be so taxing.I will certainly keep your grandmother (and yourgrandfather)in my thoughts and prayers. I know it'sdifficult, but it is so important for you to take care of yourselfright now. I went through pretty extreme stress during my pregnancy (myhusband walked away from the marriage and began living with anotherwoman when I was six months pregnant), and I didn't take care of myselfvery well...wasn't eating or sleeping. Keep your bunnies close to you,for they will do such wonders...they are a constant reminder of theunconditional love that surrounds you. Let your husband and other closefriends/family pamper you, be it physically or long-distance.Interestingly though, when I was going through all that stress while Iwas pregnant, I had close friends and family around, but it was my catwho really got me through the toughest moments. Sometimes unspokenlove, given with a single glance from a creature with whom you have astrong bond, can do miracles. Your bunnies know you are upset, and theyare reaching out to you.

Blessings and love to you....

Di

:hug:


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 23, 2005)

I also wanted to add a request for a prayer tothis thread. My stepmother, Marion, is undergoing tests right now...thedoctors think she has colon cancer. Apparently she's been sick for thepast 2 or 3 months; I just found out last week. My dad has been sodependent upon her over the years, and he is taking this hard. I ampraying that the next set of tests will come back negative. The doctorsaren't as hopeful, but I do believe in miracles. Marion is a great ladyand our family would hate to have anything happen to her...please addher to your prayers as well...

Thank you all 

~Di


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope Cinderella gets to feeling better. Will definitely keep her in my prayers.

Stephanie, My heart goes out to you. That is alot of stress andgrief for anyone person to bear. I wish there was something I could door say that would ease your pain. If there is anything I can do pleasejust ask.

Tina


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 23, 2005)

> Can everyone say a prayer for Cinderella?She isone of our hamsters. She was really dehydrated todayand is looking mighty thin.


Cinderella is in my prayers as well...ray:


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 23, 2005)

Thank you everyone. My pets are certainlyhelping, especially my cat Lestat. Also, I've recently taken upknitting, and that has been _very_ therapeutic for me. Such asense of accomplishment. I am taking care of myself by eating well andtrying to rest up, even when I'm not feeling very hungry. 

I will be praying for Cinderella and your stepmom, Di.


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 23, 2005)

Di, I will be praying for you and your step mom and your family.

Tina


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 23, 2005)

Danielle: Great thread! I'll be sayinga prayer for Cinderella. I just love hamsters. Howold is she? Did you try some Nutrical?

Stephanie: Oh, sweetie, you have been through so much lately.Please know that you and your family are in my prayers. Takesome time to make sure you take care of yourself and thatbaby. If there is anything I can do, just let me know.

Di: I will be praying for your Stepmother and the rest of your family. 

Ok, this is a little selfish, but I really hate the job I'm at rightnow. I had an interview today, could everyone please say alittle prayer that I get this job? It's as an activitiesdirector at a nursing home. I know several people there andthey are all pulling for me including the girl who is leaving and thegirl who would be my assistant. I completely need to get thisone. It's more money and closer to my field.

ray::kiss:

Jen, Daisy, Sage, Basil, Elvis, Orion, Saphy, Sampson, Lily, Abby, Dillon, Anissa, Delilah and Corky


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 23, 2005)

How is Cinderella today, ILMB? Hope she is doing better. I will keep her in my prayers!!

-------------------

Stephanie,

Losing anyone close to you is never easy, especially in a time likethis where I am sure you emotions are already heightened from yourpregnancy. I too have a grandmother with alzheimers and it is verydifficult to deal with. I know you will get through this difficulttime; if not for yourself, for your child.i am sure you havean enormous amount of support and love from your family and friends andtons more here from this forum at any time night or day if you need it.Round all those critters up and squeeze one or as many of them as youcan and just have yourself a good cry. It wont fix everything but theact of physically relieving your emotional stress will help youwonders. The most important thing for your right now to cope and getthrough this difficult time in your life is to find a vent. Youmentioned you have taken up knitting. that is fantastic, just as goodas getting a good cry out. they also have those maternity work outclasses/videos that could be a good way to vent and also ensure yourekeeping your body in tip-top shape for the baby whilethis ishappening.

here's somthing that has helped many people in dealingwiththeir losses. Identify which stage you are in and strive (no need torush take as slong as you need)to reach the next. My prayersare with you and your family Stephanie. 


[align=center]
The five stages of grief are: 

1-Denial-"this can't be happening to me", looking for the former spousein familia places, or if it is death, setting the table for the personor acting as if they are still in living there. No crying. Notaccepting or even acknowledging the loss. 

2-Anger-"why me?", feelings of wanting to fight back or get even withspouse of divorce, for death, anger at the deceased, blaming them forleaving. 

3-Bargaining-bargaining often takes place before the loss. Attemptingto make deals with the spouse who is leaving, or attempting to makedeals with God to stop or change the loss. Begging, wishing, prayingfor them to come back. 

4-Depression-overwhelming feelings of hopelessness, frustration,bitterness, self pity, mourning loss of person as well as the hopes,dreams and plans for the future. Feeling lack of control, feeling numb.Perhaps feeling suicidal. 

5-Acceptance-there is a difference between resignation and acceptance.You have to accept the loss, not just try to bear it quietly.Realization that it takes two to make or break a marriage. Realizationthat the person is gone (in death) that it is not their fault, theydidn't leave you on purpose. (even in cases of suicide, often thedeceased person, was not in their right frame of mind) Finding the goodthat can come out of the pain of loss, finding comfort and healing. Ourgoals turn toward personal growth. Stay with fond memories of person.[/align]
----------------------

Bassetluv,

My grandfather has survuived colon cancer not once but twice. Your stepmother will get through this. Even if they have discovered a polyp, thesurgery will be done and it will be gone. The worst part will be thechemo, but with continued love and support and the advances they havechemo isnt the mess it used to be. If she does go as far as surgery,and has the chemo they have these things that basically look like oversized pills they put onto the area where it is needed so it affects thetarget area and minimally everwhere else. they also have red blood cellenhancers which will help with fatigue and so so so many other thingsto make her time easier. It will be okay!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 23, 2005)

Stephine *ray:*

Di *ray:*

Jen *ray:*



_________________________________________________________

Cindy isn't awake yet today, last night before i put her back I putsome water in a dropper and she drank it! She drank like 4 or 5droppers full of water! I also gave her some Dri-tail just in case! 

Please keep her in your thoughts! 

-Danielle


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 23, 2005)

Keep us updated, Danielle. I loved having"pocket pets"...I admit I can't wait for Ayla to be old enough to havesome of her own! lol 

Thank you, FreddysMom. It's just so overwhelming right now with my Grampassing a couple of weeks ago and now the imminent passing of my otherone. My other grandfather passed away from Alzheimer's about five yearsago, so this has actually been easier to deal with (in a sense) becausewe all knew what to expect and how to better cope. 

Still, it's just no fun. 

However, Valuran was in a rare let-me-get-up-to-him outside the cagemood earlier. I swear they all really do know something is going on.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 24, 2005)

Stephanie, so sorry you are going through this.as a teenager, i had my omi (grandma), and great grandmother passwithin a week of each other, and 3 weeks later my other greatgrandmother died. my prayers are with you and your family.

Jen, fingers crossed for you!

Nicole


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 24, 2005)

All of you are in my prayers. 

Raspberry


----------



## stanleysmommy (Aug 24, 2005)

My grandmother is dying from Alzheimers too Stephanie. 

How is Cinderella now?


----------



## Nicky Snow (Aug 26, 2005)

i thought i'd just tack this story on:

last night while at work, (downtown), a small bird flew into the glassof my building, this happens and usually they just fly away. a fewhours later, i noticed the bird injured on the front steps. it wasreally scared and couldn't fly. so i called this organization calledFLAP, that advertised volunteers who patrol the downtown area to rescueinjured birds that have flown into buildings. i left a message at 4 am,and by 5, no one had called me back. so i called the humane society, (5tries got me a human to speak to), and they directed me to call animalservices.

while i was doing this, i saw a big fat cat walking across the street,and started to panic. the animal services told me to call back when ihad the bird in a box. and i'm thinking Whoa! isn't that a job for aprofessional? 5 minutes later a came up with a box, and a towel from mycar, and gently persuaded the bird into the box (phew).

i then brought the poor bird inside, and rang back animal control.someone was paged, and called me back 10 minutes later. the womanactually was on call, and had been woken up, and she sounded like i wasreally putting her out. What nerve! she did tell me she would be thereshortly.

1 hour later, she arrived, looking totally annoyed, took the box, andpretty much chucked it into the back of her van. i asked her what wouldhappen to the bird, she said that it would have a quiet place torecover. yeah right.

(one would assume that, working with animals, a person would love/bekind and gentle to them. unfortunately, that is not always the case.)

i feel really guilty for giving that poor bird to that lady, but ididn't know what else to do. i know nothing about birds, and i wasstuck at work.

So i'm asking for a little prayer. it was about 20 hours ago, so i'm not sure if it's still okay/alive. but every little helps.

a guy from FLAP called me after animal control picked up the bird. hewas surprised they even came for it. i told him i could be quitepersuasive. and he assured me that next time someone would be there forme to call. he also said that migration season was coming so many morebirds might be injured or killed.

what can anyone do to help prevent this?

if you work in an office building, please have the lights turned out at night.

Nicole


----------



## JimD (Aug 26, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote: *


> How is Cinderella now?


Thanks for asking stanleysmommy, and everyone else for their thoughts, prayers and kind words!

Cinderella seems to be better. I've been checking her more often thanusual. She's looking good and is active. I think she's starting to getannoyed because I keep waking her up to check on her, though.

Last night she was very busy rearranging her bedding. I think she'll be ok 

~JimD


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 26, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How is Cinderella now?
> ...




Thats because i changed her sleepie spot! I cleaned it and everything!her skin doesnt stick when I pull on it anymore, it "snaps" back! Whichis a good thing, i also changed her water and everything. YEY!!

-Danielle


----------



## m.e. (Aug 26, 2005)

Glad to hear she's feeling better!

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 31, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## FreddysMom (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi everyone .. I am asking for prayers on thebehalf of my friend Rian.. she is in the Army and being deployed out toNew Orleans to help out the disaster victims. Its like something out ofLord of the Flies down there. The people are so desperate they areattacking our own troops sent to help them. So just please pray for hersafety. Thank you!


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 1, 2005)

ray:for Rian.


----------



## m.e. (Sep 3, 2005)

Lord have mercy, and keep her safe.







~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## naturestee (Sep 3, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*

"Its like something out of Lord of the Flies down there." 

I just said the exact same thing to my coworkers yesterday.Most of them didn't get it.:? I will definately be prayingfor your friend and everyone else down there.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi, can everyone say a prayer for my Baby GirlJackie, she didn't eat this am, nor did she go poo poo. Hertummy had gurgling sounds. Of course our vet closed at1:00pm, thankfully she gave me the name of a Rabbit Savvy vet not 5minutes away from us.

I brought Jackie there, they took an xray, gave her some IV fluids andgave me an appetite stimulent. They also said to give her theCritical care 4 times a day.

They suggested we keep her there till Tuesday, but I asked if we couldmonitor her as the last time we split up her and Wilbur they ended upfighting. It took us about 3 months to get them to be friendsagain.

My husband &amp; I will really monitor her to make sure she eats &amp; does her poo poos.

Thanks

Soooska


----------



## bunnydude (Sep 3, 2005)

I'll be thinking of herray:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Sep 4, 2005)

To Brandon in Louisiana! 

I LOVE YOU BUBBA!!

ray:


Brandon lost 3 horses and his dog in the storm. Hopfully nothing more.


----------



## sfritzp (Sep 5, 2005)

I am praying for everyone who has posted, andwill post on this thread. May God grant comfort, healing, solace, andpeace of heart to every member of this forum.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 9, 2005)

i'm going to double up on this one:

ray:for Kiara

and

ray:for Tank... come on Tank...you can do it :muscleman:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Sep 9, 2005)

ray:for Binkie too!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2005)

Please pray for my cousin, Mark. I just got this email from my aunt today. 

Hi Everybody,
Got some news that is not good. Mark had a fall and broke his 
back. He had a seizure last Wednesday night, first in more than 8 years. 
Thank God he was not driving. He was getting ready to go out and had gone to 
his car. He forgot some thing and went back in to the his room at the 
rectory when it happened. The other priest heard him fall and called 911. He 
is in the hospital, St Edwards, in Naperville. He is not paralyzed but has a 
severe star break in the eighth vertebrae. They have put what they call a 
clam shell brace on him and that is better than what they first gave him. 
Kathy was so disgusted with the first doctor she fired him. I did talk to 
Mark last night and he was groggy from all the pain medication. Kathy says 
he is in a lot of pain. Don't know yet when he will be able to leave the 
hospital but when he does, he will be going to Kathy's so she can take care 
of him. The priests at the parish were happy that Kathy was going to take 
care of him. He loses his license over this, so his work will be hampered 
when he can get back to the parish. Sounds like the whole church in Chicago 
has been calling, visiting or sending cards and flowers. The Bishop was 
there yesterday and a parishioner brought in some holy water from Lourdes to 
bless him with. They all love him. But I know that he could use some of your 
prayers, too.
Thanks, love you all.
Alice


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd like to ask for prayers for my uncle, auntand cousins. My cousins sister passed away in her sleep yesterday andshe was only in her mid twenties. 

We're not sure how it happened either, and it was a complete shock because nothing was wrong.

She also has a son who's about 3 and he's not going to understand this and will need plenty of prayers too.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2005)

*stanleysmommy wrote:*


> I'd like to ask for prayers for my uncle, aunt and cousins.My cousins sister passed away in her sleep yesterday and she was onlyin her mid twenties.
> 
> We're not sure how it happened either, and it was a complete shock because nothing was wrong.
> 
> She also has a son who's about 3 and he's not going to understand this and will need plenty of prayers too.



Lots of prayers coming their way, and yours.

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Oct 7, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> *stanleysmommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'dlike to ask for prayers for my uncle, aunt and cousins. My cousinssister passed away in her sleep yesterday and she was only in her midtwenties.
> ...


Ditto and for Mark tooray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 7, 2005)

Send prayers out to Bassetluv and her family. As some of you may have noticed, she hasn't been around for a bit. 

Her stepmother, who has been her stepmother most of her life, recentlypassed away from cancer. It happened rather quickly and the family isreeling from this.


----------



## ariel (Oct 8, 2005)

Thinking of you Elf Mommy, Stanleysmom and Bassetluv ( I was wondering how things were with her)

Sending you all warm positive thoughts urplepansy:


----------



## stanleysmommy (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I love how we're able to share what we need to on this forum.

Thanks again so much!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Hi All,

My daughter, Ally was bitten by a poisonous spider yesterday atschool. We spentlast night in the emergencyroom. 

We did not actually see the spider, so we're unsure of what type itwas. They DO NOT think it was a brownrecluse,although they are very common inthis areaof the country. 

She was bitten several years ago by a House Spider (also known as HoboSpiders) and this bite looks very similar to that one. 

This is an example of what they can look like after a few days:






She is on heavy-duty antibiotics and we just have to watch it. 

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## CorkysMom (Oct 21, 2005)

OH NO!! Sending good thoughts and prayers you and your daughters way!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 21, 2005)

*prayers* for Ally's quick recovery. Keep us updated.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 21, 2005)

:shock2: Oh My God! Poor ALLY!!

:sad: 

That poor child. Give her a kiss and a hug from me, Laura. I'll definitely be praying for her to get better quickly.

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh no!!! poor Ally 

Ihope the antibiotics whack anything her system out!

some plain yogurt (with live cultures) and tums will help settle her belly if the anti-biotics are achin her any...

Feel better Ally!! :hug:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 21, 2005)

Please keep us updated! Keeping yourfamily in my thoughts and hope that Ally doesn't have a seriousreaction to the bite . . .

Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 21, 2005)

:bouquet: For a speedy recovery!

Sharon


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks, Everyone. 

I'm just glad we caught this one early. The last one gotREALLY nasty, and it was on her forehead. What are the oddsof getting two bites like that when you're a city kid?onder:

Maybe I should never let her out of the house again? 

Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 21, 2005)

Laura, I'm so sorry to hear about Ally's spiderbite! I can't stand spiders! Some of the fake onesare pretty cute, but I can do without the real ones.

Hope the antibiotics work fast!

Here's a funny spider story to cheer you up:

While I was cleaning last weekend I came across some glow-in-the-darkspider hair clips. I put them in my hair and happilycontinued going through boxes while I was sitting on thecouch. After a while Scott walked in. He looked at me andsaid "Boy, for a girl who doesn't like spiders..." Well, Iwasn't sure what he was talking about (I had forgotten about the spiderclips in my hair) and I thought maybe there was a HUGE spider on thewall behind me. You can just imagine his laughter as I ranoff the couch screaming "OH MY GOD!! WHERE?? WHERE??"
:laugh:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 21, 2005)

*ariel wrote:*


> Thinking of you Elf Mommy, Stanleysmom and Bassetluv( I was wondering how things were with her)
> 
> Sending you all warm positive thoughts urplepansy:




Thank you, Ariel!


----------



## ariel (Oct 21, 2005)

Wishing you well Ally rangepansy:


----------



## ariel (Oct 21, 2005)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> *ariel wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Thinking of you Elf Mommy, Stanleysmom andBassetluv ( I was wondering how things were with her)
> ...



You're welcome. I hope things are settling down for you.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 21, 2005)

Elf Mommy,Stanleysmom and Bassetluv, we will continue to keep you in our thoughtsand prayers. Ally, sending up some new ones for you.:angel:

Raspberry &amp; SLG


----------



## naturestee (Oct 21, 2005)

Hope you feel better soon, Ally! :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2005)

Keeping you all in my prayers

Jan


----------



## doodle (Oct 21, 2005)

Ouch, that bite looks terrible. Praying that it heals up quickly with no other reactions or complications.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 21, 2005)

Prayers for ElfMommy, Bassetluv and StanleysMommy and their families.

Also prayers and a big hug for Ally! Hope you feel better soon.

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 22, 2005)

Sending some prayers for all of you guys. Ally,bassetteluv, Stanleysmommy, and elfsmommy. I sure hope all of you guysare doing ok.


----------



## seniorcats (Oct 24, 2005)

Laura, how is your daughter doing? Have been thinking about her and hoping she is on the mend.

Ann


----------



## JimD (Oct 26, 2005)

*seniorcats wrote:*


> Laura, how is your daughter doing? Have beenthinking about her and hoping she is on the mend.
> 
> Ann


Ditto! :?


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 26, 2005)

She's doing really well, thanks. The swelling went down, as well as the fever and she's back at school. 

Thanks, everyone.

Laura


----------



## naturestee (Oct 27, 2005)

Fey and Sprite are getting spayedtoday. I *know* they'll be fine, but good you send your goodthoughts their way anyway?

Angela


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 27, 2005)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for Fey and Sprite.





Laura


----------



## JimD (Oct 27, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Sending good thoughts and prayers for Fey and Sprite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto! ray:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2005)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Fey and Sprite are getting spayed today. I *know*they'll be fine, but good you send your good thoughts their way anyway?
> 
> Angela




Sending good thoughts and prayers from here.

-Carolyn


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 27, 2005)

Sending good thoughts for Fey and Sprite.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 27, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts from all of us here at the Acres.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## naturestee (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your good thoughts!They're out of it but doing better than expected. Jamesposted more about them on our home thread. They're gettinglots of treats.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 29, 2005)

I will need some prayers here in our home. Wehave been cleaning out our grams home since she passed away on October14th. Dad and his brother in law decided to go ahead and sell thehouse. Today we got everything out of the house and it is so empty.Dad, my hubby and I decided to have our last moments before we grab thelast things. We all started to cry because we had good memories there.WEll dad is having doubts between selling or keeping. We are hoping hewill keep the house instead. He owns the house cause grams put his nameon the will. We are going to talk to him and try to encourage him tokeep the house. No rent payments, no mortages just taxes once a yearand ultilities. It will save us 550 dollars a month.

WE are waiting for him to come home in a few mins so we can sit downand have a talk with him. Please say some prayers for that. MeatHeadand our dog would have a yard to play in once we put fence up and ahuge room for MeatHead to run around having fun too. Also it has 3bedrooms 2 car garage, and more. It is a nice home just buit in the 50's

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a friend who could use everyone's prayersright now. She is fighting to stay pregnant thisweekend. Please say some prayers that she doesn't miscarry.

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'll be praying super hard for ou Angeland Oh Jen your friend will get some extra prayers and good thoughtssent to her and the baby.

Tina


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you Tina. My hubby is trying to come up a good way and reason so he can talk to dad.


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I have a friend who could use everyone's prayers rightnow. She is fighting to stay pregnant this weekend.Please say some prayers that she doesn't miscarry.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jen




Jen, this just bought tears to my eyes, I hope your friend is doing ok.

Sending you positive thoughts for your friend.


----------



## cirrustwi (Oct 30, 2005)

*cirrustwi wrote:*


> I have a friend who could use everyone's prayers rightnow. She is fighting to stay pregnant this weekend.Please say some prayers that she doesn't miscarry.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jen


Sadly, she now needs prayers to get through a miscarriage. She miscarried yesterday.

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh no Jen I am so sorry for your friends situation. I am praying for her to get through this.

Also dad decided not to keep the house either.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 30, 2005)

Jen and SPM

I am so sorry for both of the outcomes 

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2005)

What a hard time for both of you. 

Jen, please go visit here with your friend...or for your friend:

http://missminda.modblog.com/core.mod?show=blogview&amp;blog_id=555684


----------



## ariel (Oct 30, 2005)

Jen, That is so terrible. 
You being around for her when she needs you will be a comfort to her.

Getting pregnant and staying that way can be so hard for some.

Sometimes the things in life that seem so simple are the hardest for some.

Thinking of you both.inkpansy:


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 30, 2005)

I just wanted to say thank you to all for yourkindness as my family and I were facing such difficulty recently, andto Stephanie for posting a request here for prayers on my behalf. Mystepmother Marion had been diagnosed with colon cancer in early August,and on September 13th we lost her. All of your prayers and goodthoughts were so appreciated. :hearts:



Jen, I am so sorry your friend has suffered a miscarriage. I recalltalking to someone once about her own experience with losing a child inutero, and she expressed to me something that I truly do believe...thelittle soul who was that child had to leave, and while no one may everknow the exact reason, that soul will return in some way in the future.Your friend may go on to have a full-term pregnancy when she triesagain, or a family member may have a child who feels very special toher...or she may adopt...or there could be one of a dozen differentways it will happen, but that little soul will return to be in herlife, and she will know it when it happens. Blessings to her for havingto endure such a loss...may she be comforted by her family and friendsand the angels...

I'm also sending ((Hugs)) to SweetPeasMommie...I'm so sorry to read of what you and your family have been going through...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you Bassett. It is hard loosing someonegoing through cancer. With mom who has passed away with cancer was thehardest thing we had to go through but at least she was surrounded byher family knowing that she is loved so much when she passed away. Istill cry hard for her. I am praying for you and your family. Pleasetake care.

Jen I am soo sorry that this happened to her. Please comfort her asmuch as you can. My sister miscarried twice. Just recently last Dec shemiscarried in her utro.


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm sorry - I don't know how to say this. It's late and I'm exhausted.

As some of you know Scott's dad was diagnosed with lung cancer earlierthis year. On Friday, Scott called me at work to ask me to come home assoon as possible. His dad collapsed and was being taken to a nursinghome. I raced home and we loaded up the car and drove to Connecticut.

We finally got to the nursing home and were in the lobby when Scottcalled his sister to find out the room number. His sister was cryingbecause dad had just died. We missed him by about two minutes.

I'm glad he didn't suffer very long. I'm sad that we didn't make it intime to say goodbye, but I feel like he knew we were close by. Pleasesend your prayers out to Scott and his mom and family while they sitshiva this week. Thanks.


----------



## ariel (Oct 31, 2005)

BunnyMom I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## JimD (Oct 31, 2005)

ray:


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry.

You are all in my prayers.

Laura


----------



## BunnyMom (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all. :angel:


----------



## Zee (Oct 31, 2005)

[sub]Can I kindly ask you all for good thoughts and prayers for my mum's best friend (I have known her all my life).

She has been diagnosed with the big C and we think she may need a bone marrow transplant.

She has been having chemo, but it is now at the point in her treatment, that her hair will start to fall out.

We are all hopeful that she will go into remission, but some extra thoughts and prayers from you guys would go a long way.

Thanks !!!

Zee
[/sub]


----------



## JimD (Oct 31, 2005)

ray:


----------



## cirrustwi (Nov 10, 2005)

I need to ask for some prayers again.

My best friend's college roommate was just diagnosed withcancer. I've met Courtney several times and she isawonderful girl. They removed a melanoma from her skin, butdon't think they got it all. She is having a lymph noderemovedto be biopsied next week.

Please say some prayers that she has a full recovery and that nothing has spread.

Thanks,

Jen

P.S. Prayers are being send to Deustchland and the UK for Zee's mom'sfriend and her family. Also to BunnyMom and her family inthis very difficult time. ray:


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 24, 2005)

I am not asking for prayers for myself.Rather I am asking for them for Ally. I just recieved a pm from Laura,Ally's mom stating that our Ally girl is in the hospital. She isfighting an infection. She has become dehydrated and is on an IV. Sheis also battling a high fever. Laura and her husband will be staying atthe hospital with Ally. 

So please keep this dear little angel in your thoughts and prayers.

Tina


----------



## CorkysMom (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh no...prayers sent for Ally! Hope she gets well soon!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 24, 2005)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> the little soul who was that child had to leave, and whileno one may ever know the exact reason, that soul will return in someway in the future. Your friend may go on to have a full-term pregnancywhen she tries again, or a family member may have a child who feelsvery special to her...or she may adopt...or there could be one of adozen different ways it will happen, but that little soul will returnto be in her life, and she will know it when it happens.


I believe that too. Before I had my son, I had a miscarriage and I amso sure it was the same soul that came back. Maybe he was just waitingfor the right time.

And also please pray for my best friend's mom. She just had asurgery removing breast cancer and she will undergo lots ofchemo in the nearest future.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 25, 2005)

Sending love and prayers to everyone who is going through a difficult time at the moment.

ray:

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 25, 2005)

Anna S and Ally - sending prayers and good thoughts for both

Jan


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 8, 2005)

I could use some good critter prayers for one ofmy rats. Petunia has bumble foot (similar to sorehocks). The treatment for it is surgical. She ishaving surgery next Monday morning. Please say some prayersfor her. I've had so many losses lately, I just can't dealwith another one and I'm so scared to put her through surgery.

Jen


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 8, 2005)

Jen and Petunia, lots of prayers are coming your way.

lol, Nicole.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2005)

On it, Jen.

ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 9, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts for Petunia.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 9, 2005)

Petunia is in our prayers, oh, and you too Jen. 

Raspberry


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 9, 2005)

I used to raise fancy rats for years andhave always had atleast one in the house until last year when my littleman died I
didn't get another. 
They are soo easy to get attached to aren't they?
Will be praying for you and your little one.ray:


----------



## ariel (Dec 9, 2005)

Warm wishes and thoughts being sent your way Jen.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 9, 2005)

ray:for you both

Jan


----------



## JimD (Dec 9, 2005)

ray:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Dec 28, 2005)

Can everyone just say a little something tonight for my friend Lindsey... 

Lindseys mom had been in a battle with liver cancer and on Dec 26th at9:30am she passed away. *Lindsey is now living on her own in anapartment with her dog.

Lindsey is an 18 year old senior that i go school with. She is an aspiring vet and a wonderful person! 

ray:


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Benji could use some prayers for a quick and uncomplicated recovery. Wehad a vet visit last night. He's had a runny eye for a few days and thevets is pretty sure it's conjunctivitis. He also has a slightmalocclution, but the vet doesn't think it's too serious.

Binkie could also use some BIG BUNNIEHUGGER prayers. She's going intothe vet tomorrow. She has a lump in her dewlap that will be surgicallyremoved. We're hoping that it is just an abcess, but the vet won't besure until she removes it. If it's not an abcess, it will have to bebiopsied. The vet will also be spaying her at the same time. Needlessto say, I'm worried sick about this.

Thanks in advance!

~Jim


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll be praying for Binki's recovery tomorrow.

I could use a lil prayer. It is not a bun but a guinea pig Hairyette mylong hair girl. She was sick for 2 days and lost almost a pound as ofyesterday. The vet checked her out and told me that her back teeth arenot long at all, no abcess, or anything. She trimmed her front teethsince it was a bit long. She refused to eat and she is looking weak. Ihad all of the girls out to play around to get Hairyette motivated. Shemoved around quite bit and perked up but still will not eat. I thinkshe is trying to eat hay.

Please pray for her to recover as well. I do not want to loose her. Badenough I lost a baby piggie Holly a year ago this month and afterrehoming MeatHead too.


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 26, 2006)

JimD - I am praying for Benji and Binkie - and you!


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 26, 2006)

SweetPeasMommy - I am praying for Hairyette


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2006)

You've got my prayers and good thoughts for Hairyette.

~Jim


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 26, 2006)

Prayers to you all.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone will be in my thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2006)

Quick recoveries to both Benji and Binkie! And something benign/untroubling to be found for Binkie!


----------



## JimD (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! I'm headed home to put more meds in Benji's eye.

Updates tomorrow!!

~Jim


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh goodness! I will be adding Benji, Binky and Hairyette to my prayers. I hope things all work OKray:

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jan 26, 2006)

JimD,

i will be keeping benji and little miss binkie in my thoughts,hopingthat the surgery goes well for her,and she makes a speedy recovery.



SPM,

i will also be thinking of little hairyette,get well for your mummy hairyette she really is worrying about you.

you are both in my thoughts.



ps..we will be waiting for updates.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you. I guess I really have to force feedher pretty much adn I hate to do that cause if you do it wrong food andwater can get into their little lungs.


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Update time!!

Benji is doing ok. He hasn't gotten worse, but there's not muchimprovement either. However we've only been treating him for a day. Vetsays we should see a marked improvement by Monday and she will call usfor an update (such a sweet lady!!).

I dropped Binkie off this morning (9am). MrsD just called them and theysaid that she's hasn't gone in yet. They assured us that she will beready to go home with us tonight by 6pm. I'M A BASKET CASE, I CAN"TSTAND WAITING LIKE THIS!!!!! 

OH&gt;&gt;OH&gt;&gt;&gt;OH......... WAIT!!...... THE VET IS CALLING ME RIGHT NOW.......back in a few

~Jim


----------



## RO STAFF (Jan 27, 2006)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

RO Staff


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 27, 2006)

OH I'm a WREAK!!!
Please God - guide the vet's hands, and keep Binkie safe!
Amen


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2006)

News is not good

Bloodwork came back abnormal....liver counts were off.

I'll post updates as I get them


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2006)

:waiting:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh no. ray:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh no! Do they have to postpone the surgery, or are they going to go ahead?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh no Jim. I really hope Binki will be ok.

I am in a bit of a wreck my self too. Hairyette has not improved muchby not eating on her own. But is willing to accept water from me. Stillgot to force feed her with a fight she puts up with. The only goodthing is that she is alert adn perky. I am getting pain meds for hertonight when ever hubby hears the news that we have to meet my friendfrom metacam. lol


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2006)

:waiting:The vet closes in about an hour and there's still no update.

The vet is going to do a fine needle aspiration. If puss is withdrawnshe'll know that it's an abcess and then will proceed to remove it. Ifit is not and abcess she will not remove it and the sample will have tobe sent out for testing.

I'm pretty sure that were going to put the spaying on hold. The vetsaid that she didn't want to stress Binkie by having too manyproceedures done at the same time. I'm ok with this.

Binkie's in the very capable hands of Dr. Frezzo......let the powers be with her please.


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2006)

*JimD wrote: *


> :waiting:The vet closes in about an hour and there's still no update.




okay...i was wrong.....they're open for another hour from now (6p EST)

ARRRRRRRRRRRGH!!!! CALL ME!!!!!!


----------



## JimD (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm on my way home in a few.

I'll update later if possible. If not possible.... it'll be tomorrow.

:wave:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't know what's going on with Binkie!!!I've been out of the loop for the last two days... I'll gave to go lookaround....



Raspberry


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Jim, 

How's Binkie? (and Benji?) 

Did the you talk to the vet? 

hone:

What's the latest? 

:rose:

Wishing you and the furries the best,sending good vibes and prayers.

Will be watching for updates. 



SAS and PIPP ray:ray:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 28, 2006)

raylease keep your prayers out for Binks! 

This news was so sudden, she didnt seem sick! She seemed fine!!! I dont understand! :tears2:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 28, 2006)

ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2006)

Any news????? Praying for Binkie ray:

Jan


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 28, 2006)

You're ALL in my prayers.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 28, 2006)

Hairyette is doing wonderfully now. She got herback molars trimmed just like I told the other vet. WhenI call the original vet they told me 300 to 500 with over night stay.Uh. Ummmmmmmmmm no. Met vet charged me 160 bucks for trim, visit,anesestha, exrays, meds and critical care.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 29, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Any news????? Praying for Binkie ray:
> 
> Jan




We wont get the test results for a week...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2006)

Did the vet say if it looked like pus or cancer cells? How's she doing?

ray:


----------



## Dutches_Rock (Jan 29, 2006)

How's Binkie doing?ray:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm hoping for the bestray:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jan 29, 2006)

Still waiting for answers.... We will update everyone as soon as we get phone calls! I promise!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2006)

Great news about Hairyette, SPM! :highfive:

Now lets get the same great news about Binkie, k? :yes:



SAS




andPIPP :bunnydance: (exhibiting the power of positive thinking!)


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 30, 2006)

She still fights with me a bit on the food. Itis because she is in alot of pain still. I am hoping that she does nothave to get another teeth fileing too soon. I am hoping that she isonly in pain not to be able to eat on her own yet.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 30, 2006)

It took Pipp weeks (maybe three?) to get back tonormal after her molar spurs. She was in pain and only cameclose to normal when she was fresh from a dose of Metacam. 

I was so worried, I took her back to the vet after a couple of weeks,afraid that maybe the spurs weren't the problem afterall. She still wasn't eating anything but somepellets, pumpkin and grated carrot. 

The diagnosis was SBS.... spoiled bunny syndrome! She hadgotten quite used to being fed fun stuff, so why go back to plain oldfood? So I went back to only feeding herthe plainold food, and sure enough, she started eating it on her own.Now she's eveneating hayand those Oxbow pellets sheused to hate. 

It's beenalmost six weeks, still no sign of regrowth. 

More prayers ray:and vibes :clover: thatHairyette is 100% better soon! 


SAS  and PIPP



(who still cringes at the thought)


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 30, 2006)

SPM, have you tried giving Hairyette any babyaspirin? I gave a quarter of a baby aspirin to Theodore when he wassick and grinding his teeth from pain. It really seemed to make adifference, and would probably be gentler (and less expensive) thanprescription pain meds.

ray:...JimD, ILMB, I am Praying for Binkie too...ray:


----------



## JimD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello everyone!!

Sorry it took so long for me to get back with updates.

Benji's eye is doing okay. He hasn't improved much, but certainly hasnot gotten any worse. It's still just his right eye, runny, clear.Other eye is normal. No nasal discharge. No sneezing and lungs areclear. 
We've been treating him for conjunctivitus with an eye ointment sincelast Friday. We'll give it a few more days and then we may have toreturn to the vet. 

The vet said that they might be able to get Binkie's test resultstoday, so I'll give them a call this afternoon. The aspirationprocedure when very well. They didn't even have to sedate her. The vetsaid that the sample appeared to be pus, but we'll have to wait for theresults to be sure.***fingers crossed***
All of Binkie's surgeries were put on hold. They don't want to stressher any further by spaying her right now. They will only remove themass if it can be identified as an abcess and/or benign.
From all outward appearances, Binkie is acting normal. Poopin, peein,eatin, drinkin. And she HATES me for taking her to the vet. She's bitme 5 times since I brought her home (drew blood4 of thosetimes). She seemed to have forgiven me a tiny bit this morning, becauseshe only headbutt me instead of biting.

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Jan 30, 2006)

SPM: I'm glad to hear that Hairyette is doing better:bunnydance:

~Jim


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 30, 2006)

Aw poor poor Jim. I don't think binki wants tobe bothered since she had to see the nasty white doctor checking herout. lol. :bunnydance:



I am glad that everyone is a lil better as well. Thank you Jim for thinking of Hairyette. Off to feed her now


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Hairyette is on the mendand that Binkie is doing slightly better. I'm praying that Binkie'sissue is nothing seriousray:


----------



## coolbunnybun (Jan 30, 2006)

grandfather died on december 30th 05. due tobraintumor.. (will make a topic about that maybe you will understandthis better when u see my topic)...............


----------



## JimD (Jan 31, 2006)

UPDATE TIME!!!

Benji's eye looked better this morning. Not as runny as the past fewdays. We still have to treat him for a while. I was so happy to seesome improvement.

GOOD NEWS ON BINKIE!!!!!!
The vet called me last night and said that the results from the biopsycame back and identified the mass ...AS AN ABCESS!!!!!!!!!WOOHOO!!!!!!!!
Binkie is scheduled to go in on Friday to have it removed. The vetstill doesn't want to spay her yet and risk any infection that mightspread to the abdomen.

~Jim


----------



## sfritzp (Jan 31, 2006)

That is great news JimD!!! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh Jim that is an awesome news to hear. Yeah,That would be a smart move on that with the spay and infection. What awonderful vet you got there.:bunnydance:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 31, 2006)

*Go Binkie! Go Binkie!Go Binkie!*

*(You too Hairyette!)*




*Raspberry*


----------



## Pipp (Jan 31, 2006)

How canIfollow THAT post!!

:laugh:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 31, 2006)

Wonderful news, Jim. Thanks for letting us know - what a relief 

jan


----------



## JimD (Jan 31, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> How canIfollow THAT post!!
> 
> :laugh:




I'm assuming you're referring to Razzelberry's post. 

Ain't she a HOOT?!?! 

***by the way...THANKS RAZ!!!***


----------



## JimD (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks soooo much everyone!!!

We're not out of the woods yet, but the prognosis is WAAAAAAY better than it was a few days ago.

:dancing:***doing the "go-away-bad-thingies" dance***


----------



## Pipp (Jan 31, 2006)

LOL! Sorry, it was almost scary being right underneath it!! 

I forgot to post my Binkie bounce!! :colors:

Glad its something fixable, but still sorry that poor little Binkie hasto go through all that on Friday. Hope she forgives you (intime for the spay). 

Wishing her the best! :kiss:



SASray:and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

Great news I'm so glad she's okay!!!


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Jim D, So sorry to hear that Binkie has an abscess. I am just so glad that it was not cancer!!I guess you had better get a pair of gloves, since you will be taking Binkie back to the vet!!!!LOL Thanks for keeping us updated. I haven't had much time to be on the forum butI did want to know how things were going with her and Benji. Hang in there. We will be sending prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy recovery for both of them. Beckie, Trouble and Trixie :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## m.e. (Feb 1, 2006)

Binkie has been in my prayers, Jim. Let us know how things turn out 

And if y'all could, please remember my two mousey-boys in your prayers. They've been having some respiratory issues, and we're off to the vet (again) today. My mice means as much to be as my bunnies and cats, I just want them to feel better.

Thanks!


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh no! I hope they feel better!ray:


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> And if y'all could, please remember my two mousey-boys in your prayers. They've been having some respiratory issues, and we're off to the vet (again) today. My mice means as much to be as my bunnies and cats, I just want them to feel better.


 Ohhh, I missed this! How are the little guys doing?

Good luck with them, let us know! ink iris:



SAS ray: and PIPP ray:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 1, 2006)

While you're keeping rabbits and people in prayers - keep my little peanut in your prayers too. Mona Kea had seven babies - 6 normal - 1 peanut. So far - it is doing ok...of course it is only 2 days old. But it has been getting nursed so I'm hoping it has a chance.

If it lives - it will need prayers (to have a good chance at survival).

If it dies - you can pray for me...as I deal (once again) with the loss of a peanut. I just have to give it a chance though....and Mona has handled 7 babies before with no problems!

Peg


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Feb 1, 2006)

ray:for all the people and animals on here! 

please add my dog,max, to your prayer list...he has recently cut one of the pads on his foot very deep...he cant walk on it right now, and he's going to the vet soon...meanwhile peapoo (whos loves playing with him) is going crazy inside because she cant see max right now...i came home yesterday and found litter flung all over my room.. took 2 hrs to clean up... please pray that he can get better soon so they can play again and peapoo wont be as lonely ( and destructive)! 

thanks everybody! 


*edit*

also please pray for peapoos teeth, she broke all her front teeth the other day and they're still a little crooked


----------



## naturestee (Feb 1, 2006)

Prayers for everybody- they do seem to be coming in a bit of a flood! I think it's time for the tides to turn to the better.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I do have a bit of good news. Respiratory problems are really quite common in mice/rats, and the boys have been put on two weeks of antibiotics. I mixed up their meds with a little Soy Dream, and they lapped it up, down to the very last drop :bunnydance:

That makes me a very, very happy mommy! 

I will continue to pray for each person and furbaby mentioned here. Much love and best wishes,

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2006)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Well, I do have a bit of good news. Respiratory problems are really quite common in mice/rats, and the boys have been put on two weeks of antibiotics. I mixed up their meds with a little Soy Dream, and they lapped it up, down to the very last drop :bunnydance:


 And here I was wondering how you give meds to a mouse! It sounds like they're it good hands.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 2, 2006)

ray:for everyone, and every bun, mouse and dog too!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim, hope everything goes well with Binkie today. ink iris:


ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray:


Keep in touch! hone:



SAS:heart:and PIPP :rose:


----------



## RO STAFF (Feb 2, 2006)

:bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 2, 2006)

Well Hairyette is going back to the vets tomorrow morning to have her teeth looked at again for no visit charge. But if she says that it needs trimmed again my hubby will have a huge fit and so will I. We paid 160 dollars to have the job done and my hubby will have a nice long chat with her to include the second trimming in the price that we paid for. If she refuses then Hairyette will go on to the bridge. Please keep her in prayers cause I am in a wreck right now due to the thought of sending her to the bridge.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

Dropped Binkie off at the vet this morning for her surgery.

***fingers crossed***

~Jim


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll be praying for Binkie. I had to leave Hairyette at the vets today. They are going to knock her out and trim her teeth down more. Just hopefully she will wake up from that anesestha.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 3, 2006)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

For Binkie and Hairyette. Keep us updated.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

SPM: Prayers and good thoughts sent to you and Hairyette.

Ditto for m.e., TM, and ppb

~Jim


----------



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2006)

Awwww, Jim, you'realways thinking of everybody else. You're such a nice person. :hug:
And I didn't forget what day Binkie was going in, I spent all day yesterday thinking it was Friday. :foreheadsmack:

Sorry,best wishes for TODAY. 

And add my very best for Hairyette and the others as well. (Sorry I didn't see TinysMom's post earlier). 

ray::clover:ray::clover:ray::clover:ray:



SAS:hearts:and PIPP ink iris:


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Awwww, Jim, you'realways thinking of everybody else. You're such a nice person. :hug:
> And I didn't forget what day Binkie was going in, I spent all day yesterday thinking it was Friday. :foreheadsmack:
> 
> Sorry,best wishes for TODAY.


 

Thanks, SAS & Pipp. A very wise and caring person told me..."What goes around comes around" 

Still no updates on Binkie:waiting:


:dancing:***doing the "go-away-bad-thingies" dance***

~Jim


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 3, 2006)

Your right jim we all need to do that go away bad things dance. I will be calling the vet when I get up from my short nap. Had hardly any sleep cause our apt kept getting hot and cold all night. Ugh


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

*2bunmom wrote: *


> Jim D, So sorry to hear that Binkie has an abscess. I am just so glad that it was not cancer!!I guess you had better get a pair of gloves, since you will be taking Binkie back to the vet!!!!LOL Thanks for keeping us updated. I haven't had much time to be on the forum butI did want to know how things were going with her and Benji. Hang in there. We will be sending prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy recovery for both of them. Beckie, Trouble and Trixie :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


 Thanks 2bunmom!

It wasn't long enough between vet visits for Binkie to forget. She was WAY beyond angry this morning when I tried to put her in the carrying case. Danielle tried first and got bit. I had to resort to putting a blanket over Binkie and scooping her up. That worked well, but getting her into the carrier was a bit more difficult. I swear they can sprout a gazillion feet when they want to..."_NO NO NO NO NO DON'T WANNA GO IN THERE NO NO NO!!!!!_"

The vet cracked me up!!!! Before they took Binkie in the back I had told them that she was in a VERY bad mood and was a bit nippy. Two minutes after they took her in the back they came back out with her and said that "_they decided they didn't want an angry little bunnie in their office_" (they were kidding of course....the carrier was empty and they had already put her in a kennel in the back).

~Jim


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Your right jim we all need to do that go away bad things dance.


 I'm dancin' my little feet off!!!!:dancing:




> I will be calling the vet when I get up from my short nap.


 I need a nap way bad:sleep:


SweetPeasMommie* wrote: *


> Had hardly any sleep cause our apt kept getting hot and cold all night. Ugh


 
Not much sleep for me either. I've got a bad back and the pain keeps me up most of the night. Spend almost every night in the recliner so I don't bother anyone else. Last night when I wasn't awake because of the pain....I was awake thinking about Binkie. YAAAAAAWN!
:bed:


----------



## m.e. (Feb 3, 2006)

Awww, Jim, I'll be praying for you to recieve good news very soon!

*does the bye-bye-bad-things dance* 

:dancing:

*rabbits look at her like she's finally lost her marbles*


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

We couldn't stand it any longer, so we called the vet.

Guess what!?!? THEY HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED HER SURGERY YET!!!!! ARRRRRRGH!!!!!:tantrum:

I hate leaving her there all day if they aren't going to do the surgery until the late afternoon. It's not like they have to wait for bloodwork or anything...that's all been done.

The vet is open until 6pm EST, but they are very often there late finishing up.

~Jim


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, all you guys are going through so much - I am keeping on praying and sending you all positive thoughts!

Jan


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm on my way home in a few.

I'll update later if possible. If not possible.... it'll be tomorrow.

:wave:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 3, 2006)

Prayers going out your way. Maybe the Vet has their hands full with Binkie.

Hope it doesn't go too late.

Rainbows! ray:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 3, 2006)

Just got home from seeing Hairyette. They found a cancerus mass in the very back of her molars. We sent her to be with HoomanGrandma Shirley. :sad:


----------



## m.e. (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh, Angel






I'm so sorry about Hairyette


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you Em. I will be burring her tomorrow right at the side of the house.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 3, 2006)

SPM - I'm so sorry - I just replied to your post in the Rainbow Bridge thread.

Jim D - I'm anxiously awaiting word if the vet survived your bunny....uh...I mean - if your rabbit is ok! 

I lost my peanut - and this week I've also lost my two blind runts - through no fault of my own - they just weren't thriving. Its been a really rough week here. I told Art that I need to stop getting so attached to my babies and my rabbits and he said, "No Way...that's what makes you such a good bunny mama". Last night - my little blind guy kept climbing out of his towel I had him wrapped in to lay directly on me and to lick me and give me tons of bunny kisses. I think he knew he was going - as much as I knew he was going....

So Jim - hurry up and post - and SPM - once again - I'm so sorry for your losses these last few months....you both are in my prayers..

Peg


----------



## cheryl (Feb 3, 2006)

ohh i really really do feel for everyone here,for what they are going through.



spm,i am sooooo sorry about hairyette,i feel so sad for youbut i know that the memories of her you will hold forever in your heart,she may be gone but she will never be forgotten.



Jim,im praying so hard for little binkie.

as we all know,when we take our little bundles of joy into the vets for surgery we are all taking a risk,we all do nothing but worry until we get that phone call,or be it until the vets get the phone call,i myself have never waited for the vet to call,i am always the one to call first,im sure that i can speak for each one of us that when our babies are in the vets for surgery there is that heavy feeling in our hearts,im sure mine drags on the ground,it is an awful feeling that wont go away until we walk into that vet and see that gorgeous little face that we had to leave behind,that is the best feeling ever to hold that little fluffy bunny in our arms again,to know that they are coming home.



i will be thinking about little binkie today,i will be sending her strong thoughts.



cherylinkpansy:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh SPM and Peg - I am so very sorry. It is so heartbreaking!

C'mon Binkie, give us some good news!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Oh SPM and Peg - I am so very sorry. It is so heartbreaking!
> 
> C'mon Binkie, give us some good news!
> 
> Jan


 :cry1

Wot Jan sez ... 

:bumpfor Binkie ... any news?? 



SAS :hug2and PIPP :brownbunny


----------



## m.e. (Feb 4, 2006)

:waiting:


----------



## bunnydude (Feb 5, 2006)

Come on Binkie. We want some good news!onder:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 5, 2006)

Well Jim D how is Binkie. WE all are waiting.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 6, 2006)

I Luv Mah Buns started a thread on Binkie here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11761&forum_id=6


----------



## JimD (Feb 6, 2006)

Firstly I want to apologize for not getting an update to you sooner. It was a very rough weekend for Binkie and me. I haven't looked at the other thread yet, but will go there now and post any info missing.

Thanks everyone.

SPM - I'm so sorry to hear about Hairyette . Buck will take good care of her now.

Peg - You've been through quite a bit recently. Too much sadness. Prayers and thoughts are with you.

~Jim


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you Jim D. It was best for her.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Feb 8, 2006)

Prayers for Cirrustwi, check here http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6977&forum_id=6&page=13. Please keep all of her critters in prayer. She also adopted my Abby as well. Please pray for her she needs the strenth.


----------



## m.e. (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2006)

ray::bigtears:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Jun 27, 2006)

My Mom passed away this weekend....Sunday June 26.

I sure could use the strength from some good thoughts and prayers....and they would be much appreciated, too.

Thanks,

~Jim


----------



## m.e. (Jun 27, 2006)

:hug2 ray:


----------



## Pipp (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh nooooo!! So sorry, Jim. :bigtears:We're all thinking of you and your family at this difficult time.

Loosing your Mom is the saddest thing in the world.:cry1 

She must have been a great person to have raisedsuch a great person. Condolences.ink iris::hug1



Sas and the furriesray::cry2:cry1:saddened


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 27, 2006)

ink iris: Sympathies & Condolences ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 27, 2006)

Dear Jim,

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.

Soooskaray: urplepansy:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 27, 2006)

Jim, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. I bet your mom and Buck will have a good old chat!

Jan


----------



## bunnydude (Jun 27, 2006)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I'll be thinking of you and your family.
urplepansy:ink iris:inkpansy:


----------



## manda (Jun 27, 2006)

mom has cancer. this is her second battle with breast cancer

first time she was 19 and now she is 38

she is doing great now, but i slowly see her weakin


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 27, 2006)

Jim D, I am so sorry for your lost of your precious mother. You and your family are in my prayers.

Manda, I am sorry to hear about your mom. She is very young to have this. I really hope she can battle this one. Usually cancers can come back again. 

My sister can have her cancer back if it wants to. She had hodgkins when she was 17 and has been in remission for yers. She is now 35.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Manda... 

Danielle, sorry about your Grandmother... Should have singled you out in my first post. I hope you're doing okay. :hug2

:rip

sas and family


----------



## naturestee (Jun 28, 2006)

Jim and Danielle, I'm so sorry for your loss.

ink iris:

And Manda, my thoughts are with you and your mom. I hope she comes through okay. :hug2


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Jim D and Danielle.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 28, 2006)

Sending prayers for Jim D, Danielle and Manda. ray:


----------



## JimD (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you for all of the kind words, good thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jun 29, 2006)

A prayer for my son.(my uh...rabbit)



He hurt his leg and was limping on it when I first got him he's doing ok now but I'm so worried.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm sorry, but I thought that rabbit passed away? Or is it a different rabbit from the one in the picture? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Jenni (Jun 30, 2006)

I think the picture is of her heart bunny that passed away and the bunny with the hurt leg is the avatar bunny.

Am I right?


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jun 30, 2006)

yes the mini rex hurt his leg....Could someone say a prayer for my sisters bun clayton?


----------

